# Bole Qt17



## superfly35 (Mar 5, 2017)

I got the luck of getting given a Qt 17 from a friend who did not have the need for it anymore.
I have it for over a year and did not do anything with it.
So yesterday I try to start it after 3hours at it I got it to work.
the starter solenoid seems shot, it does start when if I by pass it.
I also remove the fuel tank to fit a lawn mower tank so I can have it higher then the carb.

The does not seems to have any light working either.

I got mine without any attachment. do you know it is easy to fit cutting blde for example ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bonjour and welcome to the forum superfly35! Glad you found us! They did make a 54" front blade for this unit.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Superfly,

Go to tractordata.com to find a lot of information regarding a Bolens QT17 tractor. For example, below is a list of attachments for this tractor:

A 33-inch rear tiller was available with optional 8-inch extension.

*48" Mower deck:*
Type: mid-mount Bolens
Cutting width: 48 inches [121 cm] 

*54" Mower deck:*
Type: mid-mount Bolens
Cutting width: 54 inches [137 cm] 

*Blade:*
Type: front-mount Bolens
Width: 54 inches [137 cm] 

*42" Snow blower:*
Type: front-mount Bolens
single-stage
Clearing width: 42 inches [106 cm] 

*46" Snow blower:*
Type: front-mount Bolens
two-stage
Clearing width: 46 inches [116 cm]


----------

